# Special prayers for my Sassy girl



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy and I would like to share a concern with our maltese friends, and ask for your thoughts and prayers. Sassy hasn't been herself for a little while now. So last Monday I took her in to see her vet, Dr. Bennett. She wasn't due for her annual check up until May but I decided to go ahead and have it early. So while we were there Dr. Bennett did an extensive blood work up on her. On Tues. Dr. Bennett called with the results. :confused1: Sassy has two liver enzymes that are out of whack. Because the numbers were quite high, we now need to find out why. So, this coming Thursday Sassy is going into the hospital for 2-3 hours to be tested for Cushings. I am trying to think positive, but I am very concerned for my precious baby girl. Please remember Sassy in your thoughts and prayers that all will be well with her. 

Hugs, ~Pat & Sassy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat, I will be praying and thinking positive thoughts for sweet Sassy Girl. How old is she? I don't know much about that area of health and know so many members can give you some info at the very least to take with you. I hope for the best. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Pat!!! Bob and I will be praying so hard for Sassy!!! Please keep us posted as soon as you know anything.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh no! Poor (((Sassy))). I'll keep her in my prayers!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope and pray it turns out to be nothing serious. rayer: We can't have anything wrong with our classic beauty. 

Good luck with the tests. Is she still not acting like her self?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll say a prayer for Miss Sassy and you, Pat.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope everything turns out to be OK with Sassy :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Poor sweet Sassy girl! I'll keep you both in my thoughts. PLEASE keep us updated the moment that you know anything!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hugs ,kisses and prayers for lil Sassy. :smootch: I hope she'll be her old self again. :wub: How old is she?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, I will be saying prayers for Miss Sassy Girl!!! Sometimes we get scared but it may turn out to be nothing.......please keep us informed. We all are concerned when one of our own has a problem with their beautiful little malt. Sending her sweet thoughts and kisses!!! :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Prayers for your sweet Sassy girl! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope it's nothing serious...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear that Sassy has not been feeling up to par. May I ask what you observed with noticing that Sassy hasn't been herself for a little while now?

Sassy and you will be in my prayers and thoughts ... that all will be well with darling Sassy.

Sending both of you love and hugs ...

Marie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, I'm keeping Sassy in my thoughts and prayers that this is nothing serious. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers also - I know how worried you must be. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending hugs & prayers :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Pat, I sure hope nothing is wrong with your precious Sassy. You all will be in my thoughts.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, I am sorry Sassy is not feeling well. Pat, you are such a good mommy to take extra precautions by going to the vet early. I hope it is nothing and that the test was just off somehow...I will keep you and Sassy in our thoughts for a good result !!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Pat, I am so sorry you have this worry. Prayers for you and your sweet Sassy girl. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im sorry to hear that Sassy isnt herself..Sassy will be in our thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Sassy has not been feeling well. I will be thinking positive 
toughts for both of you. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I'm really sorry to hear that Sassy isn't feeling well. I hope this is nothing serious and she's back to her old self in no time. I know you must be so worried and I'll say a prayer for you and Sassy. 
Please give that beautiful girl a hug for us.
:grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hugs to you and Sassy! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

These prayers are for you and Sassy rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: hoping all the test show nothing serious and she gets back to being her sweet little self in record time.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Take care, it's such a worry but I hope Sassy is better soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat, 

I am so sorry to hear that beautiful Sassy has not been feeling well. I think
we all know what its like to have a baby who might be sick in some way,
and it certainly isn't a good feeling. 

I'll pray that everything is okay. Please keep us posted... :grouphug: :grouphug: .

Debbie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Pat,
First thing tomorrow morning, I'll be at St. Patrick's lighting rows of candles for beautiful Sassy Girl, and you. My heart goes out to you, sweetie. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

You know I'm thinking of and praying for you and Sassy Girl. Stay positive. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Pat, will be praying for Sassy and keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers this week.
Sending positive energy Sassy's way. :wub: :wub: 

Lots and lots of hugs!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll say a prayer for Sassy and you, Pat. :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers filled with Love to both of you, Pat & Sassy ! I hope the tests ae easy breezy and the results something of little consequence. Hope Sassy soon is back to her full time job as SM Fashionista anf feeling well.
Hugs to you Pat . Let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Pat, my heart skipped a beat thinking something might be wrong with Sassy :bysmilie: you have to be so worried. I will be praying for you both. Wish I could give you a big hug


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your special thoughts and prayers. I almost didn't mention this, but I figured since we are all family it helps to share. I didn't want to spring any bad news later, it is better if we know what is going on. 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 28 2010, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891150


> Pat, I will be praying and thinking positive thoughts for sweet Sassy Girl. How old is she? I don't know much about that area of health and know so many members can give you some info at the very least to take with you. I hope for the best. :grouphug:[/B]


Sassy is 7 yrs. old, her birthday is in December. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 28 2010, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891153


> I hope and pray it turns out to be nothing serious. rayer: We can't have anything wrong with our classic beauty.
> 
> Good luck with the tests. Is she still not acting like her self?[/B]


Pat she has just started being lathargic again. I will explain her symptoms below answering Marie's question.

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 28 2010, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891162


> Pat, I am so sorry to hear that Sassy has not been feeling up to par. May I ask what you observed with noticing that Sassy hasn't been herself for a little while now?
> 
> Sassy and you will be in my prayers and thoughts ... that all will be well with darling Sassy.
> 
> ...


Sassy was acting a little lathargic last May so her vet ran full bloodwork, and a full thyroid panel...nothing going on there except her alkaline phosph was a little high. But no other elevations. Oh, and she was putting on a little weight. The one odd symptom was her hair seemed to be getting "thicker" which is weird because so many of the diseases cause hair thinning. So since then I have been very particular about what she eats. She only gets 1/2 cup of food a day, with ummmmmm, broccoli for treats. The lethargy was really bugging me, and she was panting a lot for no apparent reason. So as you all know I finally cut her hair last October (which I have to say, I love it!) Her energy level seemed to pick up a little then. She was running and jumping like a puppy. Then about 3-4 weeks ago she seems to be back lethargic. Then one night I was grooming her and found a little pea sized lump under the skin on her belly just below her rib cage. :new_shocked: Needless to say this scared me. I also noticed her hair thinning. So off to the vet we went on Monday. Poor Sassy has gained weight, and her little belly looks round. Dr. Bennett ran the extensive blood work and her alkaline phosph is at 754, it should be (5--131) and her GGTP is 23 and it should be (1--12). Her urine is showing some crystals but I got those results Saturday and Dr. Bennett was not in the hospital that day. At first Dr. Bennett said we could just treat symptoms (liver enzymes) if we decided against further tests. But he would really like to know what is going on with Sass. My husband, Charles, and I agree. We don't want to treat symptoms, we want to know what is going on with our baby girl. So Dr. Bennett says we should start by testing for Cushings. She has most of the symptoms except the excessive drinking. But like anything else, not all dogs exhibit every symptom. So this is where we currently stand. Dr. Bennett is out of his office until next Thursday and although there are other good vets at the hospital we have always used Dr. Bennett. Since he is familiar with Sassy and her records I want him to be there during the Cushing tests. So Thursday morning bright and early I will carry Sassy and she will have to stay until about noon(ish). Hopefully we will be able to get some info from tests. If not, the next step will be an ultrasound to look at her liver and pituitary gland. I guess any of the endocrine glands that they can see. I am not sure of that whole process. I was so blown away when Dr. Bennett mentioned that dreaded word (Cushings) I don't think I could comprehend a lot of the protocol after that. But depending on what these tests show I will have Charles come with me to talk to Dr. Bennett. 

Thanks again to everyone for all of your sweet thoughts and prayers. 

**I apologize for any errors in my writing. I am kind of fuzzy headed right now. And it isn't wine.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Pat, 
Please stay strong and let us do the worrying for you. Try, ok? 
Love you.
xoxoxoxooxoxxo


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Prayers for Miss Sassy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, the first thing on my mind was an ultrasound. That's what determined Bonnie's problem, if you recall. She was misdiagnosed with Cushing's. I hope Sassy will be just fine. Please keep us posted. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Pat, I'll definitely be praying for Sassy. I know exactly how stressful this can be as it was possible my previous maltese Misty had Cushings. 




rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 




Joy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda I don't remember all of the info on miss Bonnie. I will have to research your threads. I will also call the hospital tomorrow and leave a mssg. for Dr. Bennett to call me. I will ask whether or not he thinks we should do the blood work or the ultrasound first. Thanks :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Will keep Sassy in my prayers rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers for you and sweet Sassy.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for Sassy.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope everything turns out well for your little sweet one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about Sassy. She is definitely in my prayers. Hugs to you and her. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat I am so sorry to hear this. You must be worried sick. Please stay positive and know you have all our support and prayers. Sending good wishes Sassy girl!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: I hope Sassy will be ok.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 28 2010, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891240


> Linda I don't remember all of the info on miss Bonnie. I will have to research your threads. I will also call the hospital tomorrow and leave a mssg. for Dr. Bennett to call me. I will ask whether or not he thinks we should do the blood work or the ultrasound first. Thanks :grouphug:[/B]


Here it is, Pat: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...2&hl=Bonnie

One thing I would definitely do is follow Terry's advice on the Cushing's forum. It was they who questioned my vet's diagnosis, and they urged me to get the ultrasound. (My ex-vet didn't think it was necessary and it turned out that the ultrasound showed her tumor!). Naturally, I truly hope your vet is a better diagnostician than my ex was, but it wouldn't hurt to visit the site and see what advice they can offer.
http://www.k9cushings.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Best to you and the brat.

xoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 28 2010, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891300


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 28 2010, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891240





> Linda I don't remember all of the info on miss Bonnie. I will have to research your threads. I will also call the hospital tomorrow and leave a mssg. for Dr. Bennett to call me. I will ask whether or not he thinks we should do the blood work or the ultrasound first. Thanks :grouphug:[/B]


Here it is, Pat: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...2&hl=Bonnie

One thing I would definitely do is follow Terry's advice on the Cushing's forum. It was they who questioned my vet's diagnosis, and they urged me to get the ultrasound. (My ex-vet didn't think it was necessary and it turned out that the ultrasound showed her tumor!). Naturally, I truly hope your vet is a better diagnostician than my ex was, but it wouldn't hurt to visit the site and see what advice they can offer.
http://www.k9cushings.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Best to you and the brat.

xoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the links Linda. Sassy's vet is pretty on top of things. His hospital/clinic is top knotch and the vets there are wonderful. He said that we can start with either the Cushings test or the ultrasound. But I don't think either are conclusive unless the liver is enlarged or they actually see a tumor on one of the endocrine glands. So I think even if she has the blood tests she will still be scheduled for the ultrasound. Sassy has several symptoms, I forgot to mention her ravenous appetite. Poor little thing seems to always be searching for food. I talked to Dr. Jaimie about Sassy's numbers and she also suggested the Cushings blood test. 

Thanks again everyone for your kind wishes. I am certainly open to suggestions.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry Pat - Sassy & You will be in my prayers.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm saying a prayer for Sassy. I'm so sorry that you and she are going through this now. I do want to thank you for posting her symptoms, I'm sure this will be helpful for others too. :heart:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: and :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for you and sweet Sassy.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Our prayers go out for little Sassy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Pat, so sorry you have this worry over darlin' little Sassy! but you are so wise to seek the reasons 'why" the elevations, not just treat symptoms.

Just a thought... how are her teeth? I say this because we've had some cases in our diabetes group with high liver enzymes, ( some pretty darned high!) only to find there were dental issues. The teeth were taken care of, and enzyme levels came back down.

...and of course, be assured little Sassy is in my prayers.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no poor girl! I will say a prayer for her! Let us know how the tests go!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for you and Sassy.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Pat, I am soooo sorry. Praying for our Sassy girl ((HUGS))


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Pat, wanted to let you know I'm sending you and precious Sassy my positive thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My prayers are with you and sweet Sassy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 28 2010, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891378


> Ahh Pat, so sorry you have this worry over darlin' little Sassy! but you are so wise to seek the reasons 'why" the elevations, not just treat symptoms.
> 
> Just a thought... how are her teeth? I say this because we've had some cases in our diabetes group with high liver enzymes, ( some pretty darned high!) only to find there were dental issues. The teeth were taken care of, and enzyme levels came back down.
> 
> ...and of course, be assured little Sassy is in my prayers.[/B]



Terry thank you for the info. Sassy's teeth are good, I have her vet look at them each and every time we go in for anything. She gets her annual dentals (if needed) last year she didn't need one. She was scheduled for her dental last week but when her blood levels came back high we postponed it until we can know for sure what is going on internally. 

Again, thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope everything turns out well for your baby girl...I will keep her in my prayers rayer:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Pat, try not to worry. Rosie has had Cushings for the last 2 years and she is doing great! She takes Lysodren 2x a week and that's it. She is fine. Every 6 mos. we have an ACTH test done.
Good luck!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My prayers are with you and Sassy. rayer:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Prayers for little Sassy. Hope all turns out well!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope our girl is ok :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear that your sassy girl isn't herself .Sending prayers your way. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope all goes well for Sassy.

Tina


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Pat I'm just now seeing this and my heart just sank. I adore your sweet Sassy and I will be praying like crazy for her and you and her daddy. Believe me, I know what it's like to know something is just not right only to have tests reveal that there is something wrong. And the the time it takes to diagnose seems to go on and on and on... The waiting is just the worst. We are all here for you and want to walk through this with you. I'm staying positive that it is nothing serious and easily treated. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone again for your prayers and support. I will post her results as soon as I know.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and sweet Sassy for a good outcome. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you both rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hoping and praying that your beautiful girl feels well soon rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, Pat. My heart sank when I read that Sassy girl needed prayers. I can't imagine what it would be like to learn that something major was wrong with Sassy. I will certainly keep you, Sassy & Charles in my prayers. I'll be anxiously waiting for an update after you see the vet on Thursday. Hugs to you, girlfriend.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Sassy Girl, we love you with all our hearts. :grouphug: 

Bless you Pat, and thank you so much for keeping us updated on our precious Sassy. 

We love you!!

Deb and Gang


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sending continuous good thoughts and prayers for little Sassy. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sassy will be in our prayers....
Kathy and Baci ooox


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It means so much to know that all of our maltese friends are thinking of us during this time. :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

We love you Classy Sassy ! (and you too Pat)


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Poor little Sassy girl. She's in my thoughts; I'm hoping for the best news for her.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hang in there and let us know how the tests come out. Sassy is in my prayers. Bogie sends his licks to her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in and letting you know I'm thinking of Sassy and keeping her in my prayers!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 2 2010, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891915


> Just checking in and letting you know I'm thinking of Sassy and keeping her in my prayers![/B]



Me, too - hoping for an update soon! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I called the hospital yesterday and spoke with Dr. Chick. He would be my second choice in a vet if we didn't have Dr. Bennett. They are both wonderful vets. Anyway I asked him to explain to me again about the protocol in testing Sassy. He said that of course there are two types of Cushings: Pituitary gland & Adrenal gland. The blood test will just (hopefully) tell us whether or not Sassy is Cushings positive. Then we will do an ultrasound to see whether or not there is a tumor on her Adrenal glands. If not then we know it is a pituitary tumor. Because they are treated differently we would need to know which type of Cushings. The blood test is just the beginning of the process. There will be other tests to follow. I will keep everyone posted. 

Thank you again for your thoughts and prayers. ~Pat and her precious ~Sassy girl


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Pat. I'll keep holding the brat in my thoughts until we hear more. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Mar 2 2010, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891972


> Thanks for the update, Pat. I'll keep holding the brat in my thoughts until we hear more. :grouphug:[/B]


Yes, yes. Ditto.
xoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Sending prayers for little Sassy. Keep us posted :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG, Sassy is in our prayers. Hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lots of hugs and prayers for Sassy rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

just wanted to wish you luck for tmrw.. we will be thinking of you...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Checking in with you. Hugs to Sassy and you!
Thinking of you so much!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of Sassy today...I hope all goes well...both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and Sassy today. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It's Thursday. I'm thinking about you and Ms Sassy and praying for a good report from the vet.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 4 2010, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892363


> Thinking of you and Sassy today. :grouphug:[/B]


"ditto" Hope to hear some good news soon! Love, hugs and prayers to you both! :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, I'm wondering how Sassy is doing


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Pat, where are you :confused1: Sassy where are you? Still waiting to hear about our little Sassy. :Waiting:


Edit: we are in the same time zone here in Florida, praying everything went well, please let us know.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just checking in.... wondering how Sassy is doing....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Know I haven't been hear lately but remembered Sassy had an appt Thursday. How is she? I'm hoping for the best. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for news too. I hope things went well.
Hugs to Sassy!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in again...been thinking and praying for you all day long. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, me too Crystal. Hope Pat checks in soon.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Checking in and sending prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Checking in and sending Sassy prayers


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie wants to know if Sassy passed her tests at the vets. I told him to be patient and you will post when you get the chance, but he doesn't want to listen to me...


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

We've been following this thread too. Prayers continuing for Sweet Sassy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

We love you Sassy Girl........hope you got a good report! Thinking of you tonight~~~~


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Checking in...thinking of you Sassy :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in for news of darling Sassy.

My prayers continue to be with all of you.

Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just now seeing this Pat, I'm praying for your sweet Sassy girl. rayer: rayer: rayer: Hope you got good news today. Give her a gentle kiss from me,Boo & Hannah.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

How's my girl? Sending lovies to her ~ :grouphug: 

Deb and Gang


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Checking for an update..I hope all is well with Sassy :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Checking in and sending more prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

MiLey and I are saying extra prayers for you and Sassy :heart: . 

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Continued prayers and checking in to see how our Sassy girl is doing rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Still no word?  We love you both Pat and Sassy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat pmed me last night she will update you soon. She finds out more today. Watch for her post


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I just saw this. I too am sending hugs & prayers to Sassy and her parents. Pat, whatever you have to face, I hope it's simple and Sassy goes on to a nice long & happy life.


----------

